

Purge MaxCDN with GitHub deploy - mxpxrocks10
http://blog.maxcdn.com/purge-maxcdn-cache-github-services/

======
nodesocket
MaxCDN has been fantastic for us ([https://commando.io](https://commando.io)).
We suggested this feature... And they delivered.

Purging a zone takes seconds, and they have the ability to add http headers
from the CDN side which has been great to add Access-Control-Allow-Origin "*"
on JavaScript assets. They also just released SPDY support on SSL zones.

------
puppetmaster3
That is a great features. I will implement.

